# Need motivation and help :/



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

none really, except to say that it doesn't get any easier. so, you either do it now while it's hard, or do it later when it's HARD!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Weight watchers really helped me. I lost 20 pounds in 3 months WITHOUT exercise, just diet change. By no exercise I mean nothing outside of my normal routine. I still rode, walked at work, and what not. 

I'd suggest you do to the store and buy everything for the week and pre pack your lunches. You want to me good stuff your only options! I added a lot of salad with my meals, fruit and veggies for snacks, progresso soup with frozen veggies added for substance, sandwiches on weight watchers bread. If there was a healthier option I took it (fat free, low carb, ECT). Also I'm sure your on a budget like me. I buy whatever's on sale or I look for it in a cheaper grocery store. Sometimes it means two stops, but I save 10-20 dollars on veggies. 

Once I got into a routine I ate conservatively during the day I had whatever I wanted, within reason, for dinner. I was also sure to make sure not to deprive myself. I'm an ice cream addict and I love Oreos and sweet. I ate them speratically and made sure I saved my calories so I could eat things like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Soo, would ham sandwiches on a wheat or low carb bread with a slice of cheese be good for lunches?
Or something like:
Breakfast:
Banana and/or special K cereal with fat free milk
Lunch:
Ham sandwich on low carb bread with one slice of cheese and some miracle whip
Snack:
Yogurt or some pretzals or..?
Dinner:
Whatever I can find..lol. Possibly ramen noodles or Cambells chicken noodle soup?

I could possibly add a half hour of stationary bike in everyday..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes!

Just make sure you measure and be honest with yourself. Don't eat a whole cup of something and count it as a half. 

My typical day is a Greek yogurt (whichever was on sale as the store, though they aren't created equal!) for breakfast. Then I'd have a fruit or veggie snack. Lunch is light progresso soup with frozen veggies in it ( or sandwich, but soup is more filling and convenient) and maybe a salad on the side. Then another fruit. That's a grand total of like 600 calories. That leaves me another 600-1000 to enjoy dinner. 

I must admit, the the first two weeks was rough!! I frequently felt like eating something even though I wasn't hungry. It's was difficult to over come my "grazing" habit. But by the end of the first 3 weeks it was smooth sailing. I could turn down food and it was A LOT easier to make better choices. 

Also, do you have a support system? Someone who wants to diet with you? Someone to bounce ideas off of? There is a thread in the plus size riders section called skinny up! My fitness pal is also an excellent app for tracking calories, exercise and weight. Best of all it's free!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I have no one as a support system..which is why it's even harder for me. I have MFP, but it's hard to remember since I'm not allowed to have my phone at work to record it then and there..ya know? Not to mention, I don't have a way to warm anything up for lunch seeing as I'm standing on the side of the road..lol.

Would an orange be a good fruit choice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, just don't over do it because they do have a lot of sugar. Than again I guess it would be better then eating a sleeve of Oreos :wink:. Look on my fitness pal or google which fruits are better for you and just make sure you switch them around. 

For my fitness pal you could log your breakfast and lunch as your packing it up. Another good app is fooducate. You scan the bar code, it gives you a rating and some info, then it will recommend healthier alternative to that product.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Iseul said:


> Soo, would ham sandwiches on a wheat or low carb bread with a slice of cheese be good for lunches?
> Or something like:
> Breakfast:
> Banana and/or special K cereal with fat free milk
> ...


 
I would suggest instead of ham get turkey breast (if you like turkey) lower in sodium. Add fruits and veggies. Like a salad with a little feta cheese. Carrot sticks for a snack. I would try and stay away from the ramen noodles and canned soups they have a lot of sodium. The sodium can cause you to retain water. 

How about a couple of protein shakes made with almond milk? 

Slidestop is right measure everything it makes a huge difference.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Exercise is for fitness. You don't need to exercise to lose weight. You just need to consume less calories than you burn and you should lose weight. I say should because some people have medical issues that make that not work. If you were one of those people you would probably already know.

It helps if you make a plan and not just make random choices and hope it works out. Figure out your Total Daily Energy Expenditure (TDEE) by going here: TDEE Calculator

Take 20% off that number and that's how many calories you should eat in a day. The macros are your eating guidelines so try to keep those in mind. Weigh your solid food and measure your liquid food. Lot everything, even if it's just one m&m.

Don't worry about sugar in fruit. If you have a reason to worry about sugar worry about the added sugar in processed items.
Be mindful of sodium because it makes you crave more and makes you retain water.
Drink enough water every day.

Your meals can't just be whatever you dig up. You're going to have to take responsibility for your eating and not look at other people to cook for you or provide you with healthy choices. They're not going to. It's not their job.

Fad diets work in the short term but you will mow toilet gain it all back plus extra in the long term. They don't teach you how to eat or how to make good habits. The restriction is not sustainable for many people long term.

Support systems are nice but this is YOUR journey. Other people aren't taking it with you or for you. You have to be your own cheerleader and advocate. You can't rely on other people to think this is as important to them as it is you. It won't be. You either want to make the changes or you don't. You can't expect someone to force you and drag you along.

Good luck! It sucks but we've all been there. A lot of us are on MFP if you decide to come around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

First off, rule out any medical issues (low thyroid?) that may be contributing to your weight and general health.

Then, cut out your breads, sugars, soda pop and eating at ANY fast food restaurant. Or any restaurant for that matter. You have no idea what is going into your food.

Buy real food. Not prepared food. Not junk food. Buy fresh fruits and veggies, and prepare your OWN food.

Drink more water. If you try this for a month, you will see a big difference in your weight and your energy levels.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

So I need to eat around 1800 calories a day..would it be bad to drop that to 1600?

I know that it's no one elses responsibility to make me meals or buy me healthy food. It just irks me that my mother will do it for my brother and not me. But whatever.

I know it's my journey, and I accept that. It's just nice to have someone cheering you on. No one does that for me, in anything. I mean..my mums still irritated I wasn't a cheerleader and didn't go to college to be an attorney and I chose a male dominated field instead.

I don't like turkey at all, so no turkey sandwiches for me..lol. I'm going to try and get some containers to put a salad in and such too.

I believe my name is Iseul23 on MFP..I think I'm going to wait until March first to start though, just so I can get all my stuff together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

1600 is good to start. It takes time to see results and you may have to play with it so don't give up.

Try not to cut any foods out unless you have to. Big dietary cuts cause people to fall off the wagon. If you like chocolate or whatever, restrict how much you eat and make room for it in your intake. 

Calories in < calories out = weight loss

Since you're eating a lot of fast food you were probably just taking in too many calories. Those meals can easily hit 1000 calories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Iseul said:


> So I need to eat around 1800 calories a day..would it be bad to drop that to 1600?
> 
> I know that it's no one elses responsibility to make me meals or buy me healthy food. It just irks me that my mother will do it for my brother and not me. But whatever.
> 
> ...


 
Do you like chicken?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

EXERCISE! It's the best. Not only does it help you tone/lose weight, but it makes you feel good.
Is a gym membership an option? I have a membership at 24 Hour. I love it. Like you, I have a very busy schedule (at least, when I'm not broken xD) I am a full time student, a full time server, I train and ride my horse 4 days a week, plus I have a full social life. That's why a place that's open 24 hour is best for me: I can go when I get off of work at 10 or 11, or I can wake up at 4 or 5 before school and go. It's a great way to start or finish your day, or anything in between.

Aside from that, I saw you mentioned ramen... Try to stay away from that. It's very high in sodium.

Substitute as many drinks as you can handle with water. That alone and you'll start to see a difference. 

Good luck! 8D


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

i eat a couple stuffed broccoli chicken muffin things for breakfast @ 230 calories each. I get a cob salad from our office canteen for luncheon, then i eat fruit for dinner. it helped me lose 40lb last fall, and i haven't put any on over this dreary cold winter. 

so find a rountine you can stick with, food you like, and watch the calorie count. it really helps knowing what your intake is.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Lady, I do like chicken.

So I'll have to keep my mtn dews or brisk teas..I can't drink just water anymore..I use to only have water to drink, and use to drink 8 bottles a day, but it's a chore to drink it now if there's another option, haha. I do still drink water, just not solely water anymore. I drink a lot of coffee too..is coffee bad?

Zexious, I'm debating on a gym membership at our 24/7 one..But I honestly don't have the energy by the time I get home..and I'd rather not go workout at 2.30 in the morning, LOL. I just don't have enough time in the day to do everything I want to.

So say I eat the 1600 calories..is it good or bad if I end up working off 1700 or more? Or is that near impossible? XD

I think last time I uses MFP I was using 1200 calories a day as my goal, and I was burning about 800 with exercise, plus whatever I burn off just doing daily things. Granted, I didn't see any results since I only kept with it for a week, haha.

This time I'm going to do it though..I want to be able to wear my tight shirts and tuck my school shirt in and not worry about chub showing, hahah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I wish you luck.....especially w/still drinking the sodas & bottled tea. In addition to sugar there could be some hidden sodium, too. Making too drastic a cut in calories may lead to feeling deprived, so the diet goes out the window at that point. If you read the nutrition information on a cheese slice-you may find it is 85% -to 98% fat, plus you are adding Miracle Whip-check out the fat, & sugar on that. Then look at mustard-might be a better exchange. Good things to add to your sandwich-tomatoes, lettuce, spinach, onion-nice fresh veggies-add moistness & crunch & flavor. Instead of Mc D's-do you have a subway? A 6" sandwich, w/coffee, no chips, or cookies isn't too awful. Keep in mind if you do get down to 175, you will still be about 40# over the charted weight for your height. But you'll definetly be feeling much better joint-wise,& will be more likely to enjoy tucking in your shirts! Good luck to you-the battle of the bulge is never-ending-I've just lost 5 pounds & have 20 more to go-it's really hard when you're in your 60's!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you're going with MFP you need to eat back most of your calories from working out. If you don't you will starve your body. Eat back 80% of your workout calories and see how that goes. You don't want to drop too low in calories and stunt your progress. It's why you gave up last time - it's not sustainable.

Don't try to race to lose weight. The pounds don't come off as easily as they go on and you will discourage yourself. Think of it more like upgrading your lifestyle and the weight loss is a perk.

If you have to drink soda or canned tea, drink diet or count the calories. A can of soda looks a lot less appealing when you notice it's 150 cals per can  just cutting the drinks to low call or zero cal drinks can cause you to lose a few pounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Cacow, I know I'm still over my charted weight. If I lost down to my charted weight I'd be skin and bones. That's what I was trying to say with my bone size..I'm not average in the bone department, I have thicker bones and I have quite a bit of muscle weight as well. 175# should give me a relatively flat stomach and thinner thighs.

I also don't eat mustard..just looking at it makes me sick..bleh.I'm not too fond on the sodas, but I like my bottle of brisk tea (which is 140cal per liter with 75mg of sodium and 11g of sugar). Aside from the tea (I switched to it instead of mtn dew) I usually only drink coffee and water. I have a sweet tea from mcdonalds every couple of weeks, so I'm going to cut out all mcdonalds. Maybe I'll try subway..they have some $2 deal going on for the next two months or so I think according to my brother.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I watched my husband pack on the pounds for 10 years of our marriage, he would lose weight, then gain it back, and he suffered from horrible headaches. Then on accident he discovered he is sensitive to gluten. When he stopped eating bread, pasta, cereal and all things made with wheat he lost over 60lbs; he went from a size 38 to a 32 in less then a year and now the 32 is almost to big. He did not exercise and the pounds just melted away by changing his diet. I am not saying you may have a sensitivity to gluten I am only pointing out that the permanent diet change caused my husband to lose weight. Anyway I prepare all our meals from scratch my husband only eats vegetables, fruits and proteins. He takes his lunch to work usually leftovers, if we don't have any leftovers he will take vegetables and lunch meat.

Soup is easy to make on the weekend or whenever you have time and then use it for lunch through the week. Beans and rice, brown rice is healthier is a good meal you can add some cheese, lettuce and sour cream to make it more interesting. I also make a lot of stir fry type meals, heavy on the veggies and a little meat goes a long way in a stir fry again over brown rice. Casseroles are easy to make and save well. 

For snacks look to carrots, celery, apples, air popped popcorn they transport easily and you have to chew them a lot so you feel like your eating more. Add some protein to your snacks cheese, peanut butter, hummus within serving size are all good choices. Stay away from gateway foods like chips, pretzels, cookies the things that are hard to eat just one of. As for fat free and low fat dairy we do not eat low fat anything in our house the lower the fat the more processed it is. Your body needs some fat to function properly, we just eat in moderation and stay away from hydrogenated fats, and mono and di-glycerides. Drink lots of water. Once you get used to making your own meals you will find the processed food you once liked no longer tastes good, and is incredibly artificial tasting and salty. Good luck.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Iseul, with the amount of work you are doing you need both protein and carbs at every meal. By protein, that's an egg, beans, beef, poultry (no ham). Good whole grain breads are good and are more filling. Your protein helps tide you over between meals and the carbs help sustain your energy. One of my favorite sandwiches is thin sliced meat, only a couple of ounces, a smear of mayo (you need some fat) and as much crispy lettuce as the two slices will hold. Complete meal. If pack along, keep the lettuce in a separate baggy until you're ready to eat. Carbs are not the energy. The bread I buy has 12 grains. It seems expensive but when I have a slice it is much more filling than the regular wheat or white. I can't see you surviving on a 1600 cal diet because of your energy needs. The problem with WW is you caloric intake is reduced and the body will begin to adjust by slowing the metabolism. If you count calories, bounce them, two days with higher then a day lower and jumble it up. You can reduce calories for no more than a week then up it for a couple of days. A doctor once told me it does the body good to have only clear fluids for three days once or twice a year.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Iseul said:


> *Lady, I do like chicken.*
> 
> So I'll have to keep my mtn dews or brisk teas..I can't drink just water anymore..I use to only have water to drink, and use to drink 8 bottles a day, but it's a chore to drink it now if there's another option, haha. I do still drink water, just not solely water anymore. I drink a lot of coffee too..is coffee bad?
> 
> ...


 
Good instead of the ham see if your grocery store carries chicken breast in the deli. Just an example Boar's head has several really tastie deli sliced chicken breast. 

I don't see why you couldn't cut your calorie intake to between 1100 and 1400. The most important thing I have found that helps with weightloss is protein. The more protein you get in the fuller you feel. I would really try and get protein in first, then veggies/fruit, whole grains and try to stay away from white floured things, fried foods, high fat foods. 

You would have to be workingout most of the day to burn 1700 calories that is a lot to burn. 

Drinking the brisk tea and mountian dew are really going to be counter productive in the weightloss. Way to many carbs/sugar in them. I would try to find something you can mix with water and make your own flavored water. You will see a big difference just cutting them out.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

try hummus instead of mayo. it's less fat and tastes good. 

try instant iced tea mixes in water instead of bottled. cheaper and you can control the amount of sugar in it. I like a ginger tea mix. 

avoid sugar substitutes. they mess up your metabolism and make weight loss more difficult. 

prep big bunches of fruits a veggies on days off and bag them. get an apple slicer, they are worth it! I love sliced honeycrisp apples and carrots for snacks, and so do my horses!

if its processed/made in a factory, don't eat it.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

It is hard, I'm not trying to lose weight. I'm currently just trying to change my eating habits.

Do you have pinterest?? If not I would join, find some smoothie recipes, healthy recipes. It's a great site.

I work hard, I also have a hard time sleeping. So easy food for me to take is essential or something that's easy to cook. For breakfast I'll make a smoothie, I bought a bunch of frozen fruits. They're pretty filling, adding some protein powder would make it a meal. I've made some super yummy smoothies. Also you can throw some spinach in the smoothies, you'll never know.

For snacks, apples. oranges, pears etc. They're still good to eat right now. YOu can also cut them up and throw it in a container to eat along with your dinner.
Red rice is really healthy it takes longer to cook. Get a mini rice cooker if you want. Mine has a steamer with it. So I just steam veggies and rice, I'll add a bit of garlic and butter and I'm happy. 

Bake them, steam them, Buy frozen and fresh stuff. Prepare and think about what you're going to eat!!

Drink lots of water.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I lost 22 pounds in 6 months by simply cutting my food in half. Basically, at lunch I would eat half a sandwich and eat the other half the next day. At dinner, my husband would fix himself a big plate of whatever I cooked, and I would get a small plate. I allowed myself 2 pieces of chocolate after lunch and after dinner. I also worked out 20 minutes on most days. This really worked for me because I didn't have to make any drastic changes to my every day life. Plus I saved money on lunch by cutting everything in half and eating it the next day.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Food is 80% of the weight loss battle. Exercise is only 20% or so. But, exercise is still important because you want to build muscle, because muscle burns fat. Have you heard of high-intensity workouts? You can get your entire workout in only 30 minutes or less. I would do a couple sessions with a personal trainer who can come up with a few workouts for you. Circuit training is also a great way to incorporate both weights and cardio in one workout to save time. 

But you need to do some sort of exercise. Not only to lose weight, but to be HEALTHY overall. Exercise is good for your heart and lungs, and your mind. Plus it really does wonders for energy. You don't have to work out every day, but shoot for 3 to 5 times a week.

Preparation is key for eating. If you aren't prepared, you're just going to hit up the McDonald's drive through.

I'll give you an example of an ideal day for myself:

Breakfast: oatmeal with milk and flaxseed
1 piece of fruit
1 hard boiled egg

Snack: Non-Fat greek yogurt
Low-fat mozzarella string cheese

Lunch: Tilapia Fillet
Frozen veggies

Snack: Almonds
Pure Protein Protein Shake (if I will be exercising after work)

Dinner: Chicken Breast
Brown Rice
Spinach Salad

Lots of protein and veggies, with minimal carbs. You don't want to eliminate carbs all together, because your body needs them, but they are calorie heavy and you need to pay attention to how much you are eating and make sure they come from a good source. 

I prepare all my fish and chicken on Sunday so I have them ready for the week ahead. Preparation is key!

I also agree to avoid "fake stuff" like splenda, can't believe it's not butter, and hamburger helper. Instead, use natural products and make it yourself. I'd rather eat a little bit of REAL sugar or REAL butter, than the fake stuff. I always feel bloated and weird after eating fake stuff. 

And that includes Special K. Have you ever actually read the labels to their "weight loss" products? They are LOADED with sugar and very little protein. They are garbage, including their shakes. Stick to plain cereal that has whole ingredients like oatmeal. 

Totally agree with whoever said swapping miracle whip or mayo for hummus. You really have to be careful of condiments like mayo. They are loaded with calories and most people aren't honest about using 1 TABLESPOON. A loaded spoonful usually is much more than that.

Stay away from Ramen noodles -----> SALT. Oh my gosh are they loaded with salt!! In that aspect, be careful of soup too and make sure you read the label, because broth is loaded with salt. Honestly, if I eat too much salt, I won't lose weight. Be really careful of your salt intake. That includes sandwich meat. Just be aware of it. 

Be careful of Subway. It's easy to add a bunch of saucses to your sub that will sky rocket and calories and fat. Those calorie number they post? Look closely because that's for a basic plain-jane sub without extras on it. If you do it right, it can be fine, but be careful of the things you can add to it.

Lose the Mountain Dew and the tea. And most of the coffee. If you _REALLY_ want to lose weight, then just drink water. Moutain Dew is one of the worst things you can put into your body with all the sugar. If you absolutely need coffee, only do ONE cup (not a thermos ... only 1 cup) and do not use creamer or sugar. Just depends how badly you want to lose weight, and only you can decide that.

And little things like grabbing PLAIN almonds instead of SALTED almonds. Or making homemeade spaghetti sauce with no-sodium-added tomato sauce, instead of Ragu. Or not putting any ketchup on your chicken or hamburger. Etc. All those little tiny things add up calories (and extras) very quick.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

eat REAL food. Any thing in a package, or that has been processed should be cut out. so really avoid flours, sugar and most dairy. Fermented dairy is ok in moderation. same with natural sweeteners and carb heavy foods.

Fill up on colorful veggies, especially leafy greens, lean proteins and fruit. The more processed something is, the less often you should be eating it. For example, fruit juice is missing all the fiber and a lot of the vitamins and minerals of the original fruit, making it a big dose of natural sugars without the filling fiber that helps regulate blood sugar. The closer to the plant you are, the better. I'm also young and not married, with a time consuming job. Making meals ahead of time, and always making multiple servings that I can take the next couple days for lunch or freeze for later is important. Carrying healthy snacks, like unsalted nuts, fruits, veggies, and cheese.

I've lost 17lb in the last two months, despite being on vacation for 16 days, and not being able to exercise much, by just eating real, unprocessed food 90% of the time.


----------



## AFull99 (Feb 21, 2014)

you can cut down on meats and carbs (breads, pastas, etc), and add more fruit and veges.


----------



## Glenknock (Feb 27, 2013)

I've lost 10lbs over the last 3 weeks, 7lbs this week. I've been keeping a food diary and going to the gym 5 times a week. Me and my friend decided to do a local slimaton to raise money for local charities and since i've started i find if i dont get to the gym i'm like a ragin bull long may it last. It's only taken me 10yrs to get into the mindset and i'm doing it if it kills me. I've cut out all crap everything and started eating more veg,fruit and salads.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Did anyone realize that at Subway, what appears to be whole grain buns are actually white flour colored with caramel which makes them high in sugars. Canada has an excellent tv show called Marketplace that investigates all kinds of stuff and this was one of them. The last time I was in there my partner was most knowledgeable about fish, freshwater and ocean. We ordered the chicken subs, he took a bite and said it was tuna. We opened up the buns to have a better look and he was right. With all the condiments it would be difficult to tell the diff but we didn't have any.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Try getting a crock pot and have some stew or soups ready when you get home. If your body can handle milk, consider milk with your lunch. Hard boiled eggs plain can be a good lunch item. If I want to avoid binge eating, then eating something that sticks to the ribs is important. 

If I'm doing any kind of manual labor, then breakfast becomes important - and I'm not talking a slice of toast, either! I often start my day with leftovers from the previous night's dinner. If I eat a solid breakfast, then I can often get away with some milk for lunch. If I go light on breakfast, I'm more likely to pig out for lunch...and I do mean PIG out. Calories I skip at breakfast tend to be taken in DOUBLE at lunch.

You also might consider cutting your rides down 2-3 times/week and getting in an hour of brisk walking.

Good luck!


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Skimmed the replies, so sorry if I duplicate anything already said.

Two years ago I dropped 45 pounds and I have maintained at 120 since. This is what I learned:

You cannot out exercise a bad diet. I was going to the gym five days a week and riding. I was getting really muscular, but I wasn't dropping fat because I hadn't changed my eating habits.

Eat breakfast, every day.

Portion control. Count your calories. Set a daily goal. The more you exercise, the more you can eat. I use the Loseit app on my android.

I stay away from breads, pastas etc.

Don't drink your calories. Put away the juice and pop, no excuses!

I don't deprive myself. But I watch my intake vs output. If I have ice cream, I measure it and portion it. If you stick to your routine, it will become habit and you will find success. But it isn't easy, it takes dedication and drive. 

Good luck.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Iseul, before anyone can really help you you need to give us more info on yourself. How old are you? How many days a week do you work? How much time are you wiling to dedicate to exercise? What are your exercise limitations? What are your favourite foods? What food groups can you absolutely not live without? Do you have any allergies? Do you understand the importance of liver and kidney function in weight loss? Do you want to? Do you want a quick fix or the healthy long term solution?

I would love to help you. I will be all over that, if that is what you want but all I can do is give you ideas and options. Unfortunately, to lose weight you have to be prepared for the long, long slow haul - and you can only achieve it all by yourself. Ultimately you are the only one who can be accountable for you. 

I have lost 45kg (99lbs) and it has taken me coming up 2 years. I have dedicated myself to my weight loss by educating myself on how the body works, how different foods work within our body, what exercise works best etc. I can offer you ideas if you want but ultimately the decision to lose weight is yours. There is no magic pill for this, only dedication and perseverance. But so darn worth it once achieved!! I promise you that!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Kiwi, I'm 20 years old working 5 days a week (anywhere between 7-14 hours) and going to school 10 hours over the weekend (both Saturday and Sunday).
While I work I usually pace if I can (I work traffic control at the moment), so I try to do something. I also ride for an hour or more almost daily (WTC).
I honestly can't really add in any exercise time. By the time I get home from work and work my mare, I'm way too exhausted and sore to try and do more exercising.

I don't really have too many favorite foods, but I do enjoy steak and pizza. I'm not too picky though. I also have no allergies except for the general seasonal allergies.

I'm looking for a quick fix now, and transitioning into a long-term, stay healthy type of lifestyle from then on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

HOW TO BEGIN- 
Make 1 small change today. 
1. Start w/drinking water. When you rise in the morning, thru-out the day. 
(dehydration causes fatigue, so you MUST hydrate) water, just water. [Realize water is cheaper than soft drinks too and so much better for you]
2. Record everything that goes in your mouth. 
a small inexpensive notepad and pen is all you need! (it's one thing to say "I don't eat this or that" but when you see it on paper. It's real) 
3. Plan for success. Plan not only your meals (sandwiches are okay if that's all you can do at work) but also your snacks. Eat fresh fruits and vegetables when you can get them. Have good snacks on hand- air-popped or light popcorn, nuts, fresh fruit,, etc. 
If you are truly doing as much physically as you say, then you can add exercise when you are feeling more in control. 
Once you feel more in control, you will have the desire to exercise. Then find something you like to do. (You won't keep doing it if you don't like it) 

I know it's difficult but try to look at your weight at 5lb intervals. If you weigh 220. Your goal is 215. That's it. When you hit that goal, ONLY then do you determine your next goal. KNOW that it will take time, also KNOW no on can do it for you. Support systems are great, but if it's not happening, don't let it de-rail you. 

Just imagine your life 6 months from now. How much healthier you will be and how much better you will feel. No excuses, no gimmicks, no pills.. just hard work and dedication to YOURSELF. 

*I had a total knee replacement almost 2 yrs ago. It's been a long road to recovery. I've had problems that only a very small percentage of knee patients have. I have gained almost 45 lbs in that time, not being able to exercise. 
I'm back on track working hard to get all the weight off. I spent 25 yrs working in the fitness industry. I guided others in their fitness journey so many times. Now it's ME having to do the hard work. 
Just like mine, your hard work will pay off. You can do it!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmmm, not sure if I can help with a quick fix. Mainly because I have never found one when it comes to weight loss. 

It certainly sounds like you live a hectic lifestyle. Maybe a weight loss program that revolves purely around calories in/calories out would be the go. Something like Kate Morgan, which substitutes meals with shakes. The way this sort of thing works is you replace two meals a day with their drinks, only having to worry about preparing one meal for yourself a day. And the program provides guidelines on what you are allowed to eat. 

I know that this sort of thing does help people lose quite substantial amounts of weight quite quickly. However I do know that people who have done these programs are very prone to putting the weight back on if they don't transition to healthy eating later. But for a quick fix I think this would be my suggestion, it may help you to lose enough weight to motivate you to go to the next level - so to speak.

Another poster suggested weight watchers, maybe look into that. Good luck!


----------



## ragrobin4 (May 12, 2014)

Iseul said:


> Soo, would ham sandwiches on a wheat or low carb bread with a slice of cheese be good for lunches?
> Or something like:
> Breakfast:
> Banana and/or special K cereal with fat free milk
> ...


Yes, it sounds like you know what to eat, its just having it available to you.

I lose 34 pounds since last year and plan on losing 40 more by the end of the year.

I'll tell you a simple way to stay on track.
1.DONT' MAKE YOUR GOALS TO HIGH. Set a goal you can and will stick to for the rest of your life. I do 400 steps on my stair stepper and 25 sit-ups per day. That's all.

2. No matter what is in your fridge, make it work for you. I have 4 kids and don't have money to spend on myself.

3. Eat only 1200 calories a day. Measure everything. Don't drink soft drink, drink water.

4. Treat yourself, if your want a naughty snack, eat it, just count the calories. But don't do it every day.

After I get to my goal weight, I'm going to test my calorie intake to see how many per day I can have and not put the weight back on. I'm thinking 1500 after I hit my goal. But for know 1200.

Sodas, even diet keep fluid on your body. Best to limit them and drink water if you can. But as I said before, treat yourself every now and then to stay on tract, just remember to count the calories.

Last year I weighed 183, currently I weigh 150, ready for the 140's. I'm only 5' 2".

My goal is to train ponies, there's a big demand in this area for small dead broke ponies. Therefore I would like to weight 110 by the end of the year, so I can jump on the naughty little stinkers.

Oh, and stay off the scale, I only weigh once a month. You will start to see your clothes hang. I get discourage when I get on the scale daily or weekly.

Good Luck to you!!!


----------

